# west LA/valley wheelbuilder



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

my wife bought me a powertap for my b-day and am now looking to get it built up into one of my wheels. Does anyone know of a good wheelbuilder either in the Thousand Oaks-Agoura area or Santa Monica? Thanks (searched the last year of threads and didn't see anything)


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Wilbur at Helen's SanMo is one....


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Sundance Cycles. 
5019 Kanan Road
Agoura Hills

Just south of the freeway, hidden in a shopping center.


----------

